# 101 Track Plans -FREE



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Click on this link to open Linn Westcott's book. You can download it or view and page through it while viewing in FULL screen mode. 

https://issuu.com/renfe/docs/101_trakplans


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

So how does one post that for free? It's still under copyright. Yes, it's a good resource, but that doesn't mean we can ignore copyright laws.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

He's not suggesting you post it, just that you can read it and use the plans.


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

Reading their Terms of Service is sort of interesting. Apparently this is on a site that allows individuals to upload things such as the 101 Track Plans. They state that if you upload something that is copyrighted by someone else other than yourself, you risk being sued by the copyright holder.

I would suspect that is being ignored with this particular upload.


----------



## Tom17 (Jan 14, 2016)

I still have mine 101 Track Plans, paid $2.50 for it back in the 70's
now it is $17.99


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Deane Johnson said:


> I would suspect that is being ignored with this particular upload.


Or they just haven't noticed it yet.

Issuu is supposed to aid in self-publishing your own copyrighted material, not in pirating that of others.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> He's not suggesting you post it, just that you can read it and use the plans.


No, I meant how does HE get away with posting (for free) material for which he does not hold the copyright?

While I appreciate the thought, I don't think it's legit.


----------

